# Drop of a Hat!



## peedee

With this lovely weather I got to wondering why the hell I never manage to get away at the drop of a hat?

I can understand that if you are working especially in some professons it may not be so easy but you would think in retirement it would be no problem! 

Many state the reason to buy a motorhome is for the flexibility especially to be able to get away a short notice. In retirement I seem to be busier than ever for one reason or another and have never yet managed a trip at the drop of a hat. All my trips are planned and I take pot luck with whatever the climate is going to throw at me.

I wonder how many actually manage to live the dream and do overnight trips with only one or two days notice?


----------



## greenasthegrass

Must admit most of ours are planned but sometimes only 2 days before so would you say that was drop of a hat. I don't feel confident enough just to pack up and set off without having a site in mind as wild camping in Britain is quite hard I would hate a knock on the door at crack of dawn.

We have to consider two sprogs and two dogs as well so that makes it harder but am sure if there just two of us and dogs it would be alot easier.

Good post though.

Greenie


----------



## JacSprat

Hey Peedee!
Absolument! Just Wednesday I got a couple of unexpected days off, threw a few things and the dog into the van, and headed for a walk up Snowdon. Showed up without a reservation 8O at CC FFestiniog (sorry, I forget the actual name, but they were very welcoming) and had the most fabulous couple of days. Came back to my grim job feeling one hell of a lot more relaxed.
If you think about it too much (ie. diesel, time driving for a short time away, comfy armchair and the footy on telly. etc), you might as well forget it. Just get in and go!!!

Jacquie


----------



## carolgavin

Always planned due to shifts unfortunately. Maybe one day....................


----------



## dannimac

Yep, planned - this working lark gets in the way of living. The intention was to just pack up and go but Dessie boy is now having to work weekends which is putting the tin lid on that.

Ho hum

D


----------



## brillopad

we used to book late deal holidays to fly all over the place, ie book today go tomorrow, but when it comes to the mh the wife needs a least 2 or 3 days notice, left to me i can be gone in about 1/2 hour. dennis :wink: :wink:


----------



## lifestyle

Dennis,i`m like you ,off at a minutes notice,beer in the fridge and away.


----------



## Spacerunner

Always ready to go. Beer in fridge, clean knickers and bedding.

went home on Thursday morning back out again Thursday afternoon!


----------



## peedee

This didn't get many votes so I am raising its profile again. Nearly four years on and I still have not managed to get away at short notice.
peedee


----------



## clive1821

Hi all I did vote yes...... sometime ago but did not say anything..... I would recon that we mostley go at a drop of a hat..... the truck never likes being off the road :roll: so I'll call Di up at around 15:00 on a Friday to see if any thing is planned for the weekend, usually nothing is planned, I then get in the truck, switch the fridge on load it with milk and bread.... then when she gets home off we go.... usually to dover arriving around about 21:30 then get on the first ferry.. have supper on board... when in Calias pop around to the marina and sleep..... then the next morning pop over to the market (when its open!!) then onto the supermarket to get some provisions and fuel then head south along the coast or to Gent and stay over night anywhere and then head back later sunday evening... if theres a case where the ferry is full just wate for the next one and have a cup of tea in the truck while wateing..... simple and good fun.... By the way I can not speak a word of French etc and I can still operate.... everyone is very kind over there and happy to help you.... I aggree that the UK is a real pain as we have far to many "jobs worths" which dose not help us..... this is just my view but that what we do and its simple!!


----------



## rosalan

I would have voted No! but there was nowhere to vote!

Alan


----------



## tonyt

In a way, being retired doesn't always help.

When you're working every free day is valuable and you don't waste the chance of getting away whenever you can.

When retired it's not so urgent and if you're not careful you'll find silly reasons why you can't get away this week - but it's OK - you'll go next week - but when next week comes there's just another "good" reason why you can't go.

You have to be hard - put your MH first and the clutter of life somewhere below that.

(I only wish I could practice what I preach!) :lol: 

So where are you off to tomorrow?


----------

